# First Athens Dealer



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Good choice on a dealer!:wink:


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*agreed*

i agree you couldnt find a better place to sell your bows


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

None better than Bass and Bucks. TOP NOTCH!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

If anyone has any questions give Josh or I (Dennis) a call or you can PM me with any questions you may have or ordering info.
We look forward to working with Jason and his team.


----------



## Alpha Puppy (Oct 25, 2008)

What are the specs on this bow
I have one and dont know the IBO
Bass n bucks is top notch!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

IBO is 320 fps. YOU CAN GET THE BOW IN Realtree AP,APG, MAX1, Next camo and Next G1.


----------



## Alpha Puppy (Oct 25, 2008)

You can get one like this also!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Sweet looking rig Alpha! They are a sweet shooter arent they?


----------



## Alpha Puppy (Oct 25, 2008)

yes sir


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

blk w camo limbs.....my fav so far. very nice.


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*friday*

ill be up next friday to shoot one


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Does Athens have a website yet?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Let me know when you're ready for dealer # 2...... :wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

rutnstrut said:


> Does Athens have a website yet?


Athens does not have a website at this time but is currently working on one as we speak, Bass and Bucks will be adding photo's to our website very soon.
Josh and I can answer any questions you may have, Athens is a brand new company and didnt want to launch any bows until they were perfect, Well now is the time, Given time this bow should be a top seller. Josh and I are proud to be working with Jason and Look forward to getting one of these bows into your hands.

ap cant wait to see you friday you will love the bows, We are shipping bows now so if you want to order one give me a call or josh a call, the number is listed above. Pm me if you need anything and I can give you further contact info.


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*friday*

just wondering the price one these bows


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

$699


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*awesome*

thats a great price


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Guys these Athens bows are going to be a hot seller get your order in now. Here is mine in Max-1.*


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

$699 for the athens bows are for in store pick up. If you order online at bass and bucks .com the price will be $750. this take care of processing and shipping.


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*wow*

shot the bow today WOW these guys arent lying i will be ordering one soon


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Really good price!

Barnsdale limbs
Winners Choice strings
Bowjaxs
Torqueless grip
Binary cam system. Draws like a single cam with the speed of a dual cam.
Custom camo configurations.
made right here in Indiana

Stop by Bass and Bucks and give one a test drive, you will see why we are excited


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Really good price!
> 
> Barnsdale limbs
> Winners Choice strings
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. Best bang for your buck right here fellas. :darkbeer:


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

What is the A2A on the bow and the brace height?


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

*Smooth*

This bow is an excellent feeling bow, draws well and smooth to shoot. I'd say if all goes well this bow will be a top seller. May be shooting one soon.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

JustRace said:


> What is the A2A on the bow and the brace height?


31 ata 7" BH


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

PM sent to DK


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

PM returned, Sorry for the delay, I have been under the weather with a severe sinus infection, On meds now but dont seem to be helping.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dkoutdoors said:


> PM returned, Sorry for the delay, I have been under the weather with a severe sinus infection, On meds now but dont seem to be helping.


Oh sure Dennis, I like how your cold goes right along with the peak of the prerut.....Now get back to to work


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Oh sure Dennis, I like how your cold goes right along with the peak of the prerut.....Now get back to to work


He has a fever Rod. BUCK FEVER!!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Sweet, looking forward to seeing more "Indiana Made Bows"...

thenson


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I just went to Bass and Bucks website to try to get more info on the Athens bows. There is nothing listed except their name under the manufacturers list. Need to get them on there with specs and options.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ghost 133 said:


> I just went to Bass and Bucks website to try to get more info on the Athens bows. There is nothing listed except their name under the manufacturers list. Need to get them on there with specs and options.


Ghost, that is a brand new website, they just replaced the old one. They are working on getting everything on there.

Here is the link to their site with Athens information, I also posted the info below.

http://www.bassandbucks.com/athens-archery-i-23.html


Here is what is on their site:

Athens Archery has named us their first dealer. We are also named their Master Dealer. This means all online sales will go through our web store. Right now Athens has two models 
Athens Dual cam

ATA: 31"

Brace Height: 7'

Let off: Adjustable 65%-80%

Weight: 4 lbs

Features include: Barnsdale limbs, Winners Choice strings and cables, Bow Jack accessories, Dual Track Binary cam system, fully machined riser, Torque less grips two piece side plates, and a String stop. These bows are draw length specific and available in half inch increments for 26"-30".

Online price $749.99 free shipping to 48 states 

In store pick up $699.99 

Also available is the same bow with a solo cam (Athens One)that uses mods for draw length.

Online price $724.99 free shipping to 48 states 

In store pick up $674.99 

Please e-mail us for orders and additional info. We will be adding all of Athens products to our web store as we get more information.

Rodney


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Rod


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Dennis just tell Josh you need some time off to recover, but your just hunting because the fresh air is better on your sinuses, lol, I need to get up and see you guys but I've been tryin to get me a pesky deer!:tongue:

Mike Bowling


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I like your thinking Mike, It might just work. Come up and see us, I myself am trying to get a deer, Hopefully soon, I will be getting out Sunday monday and tuesday


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

What's the latest news on the website. Love the look of these bows, just wondering if your gonna have a dealer in southern Indiana?


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*The Athens line of bows will be introduced at this years A.T.A. show & you will probably start seeing them in shops real soon.*


----------

